# How Would You Like to be Buried?



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's an explanation for the fifth option:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I want to be buried next to George Frideric Handel in Westminster Abbey, London.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Preferably dead.

But I'm on the organ donor register so after they've used what they can, I don't care what happens to the bits that are left. Feeding mushrooms sounds fine.

If my bits are too knackered to be used by the time I croak, I'd want to donate my body to medical science.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> But I'm on the organ donor register so after they've used what they can, I don't care what happens to the bits that are left. Feeding mushrooms sounds fine.


Yay, we can be donor buddies!  Obviously, I've had a fair slice of my internal mechanics removed already, but those are in the bin.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I wanted to be cremated up until a person I know that works in one of these places said they give you all kinds of mixed ashes. Not exactly what I had in mind...so, my backyard with my dogs.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

_Sospiro_ says "preferably dead". I will delete the 'preferably' in my case. Don't much care what is done with the husk. The western Amerind high platform procedure has a certain charm; birds would defecate my Earthly molecules over a wide area.

Probably not doable nowadays.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Here's an explanation for the fifth option:


Holy smokes! John Cage would have been all over that.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I want them to put me into boat with numerous weapons of enemies that fell under my blows and sing funeral songs under starry sky, it would all take place in wilderness, then they would dispatch the boat and it would flow with the river under this starry sky and during this journey, as soon as the boat would vanish into distance from everybody's sight, winged maidens glowing with silvery glare would come to take me to some awesome place of glory and happiness.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Or, if not maybe something like this:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to be piled under all my manuscripts, drenched in whisky and then set alight.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Or, if not maybe something like this:


If you and Klavierspieler are going go go this route, be sure to get a crazy-*** wife:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Sent to outer space.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I too am an Organ Donor. Beyond that my ambition is to be cremated and have the ashes put into an hourglass.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have chosen aquamated just for fun. Nobody has chosen it...

Martin, still alive


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

How would I like to be buried?...

With a shovel


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I' think I'll be an organ donor too. They can have my organ but I'll keep my heart, liver, etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Cremation for me. My local church extended its graveyard about 7 years ago and looks already full so if I were to be buried there probably wouldn't be any more room left unless the Highways Dept. close the nearby slip-road and allow the church to extend even further. Erm..why can't people be buried vertically?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Cremation for me. My local church extended its graveyard about 7 years ago and looks already full so if I were to be buried there probably wouldn't be any more room left unless the Highways Dept. close the nearby slip-road and allow the church to extend even further. Erm..why can't people be buried vertically?


Perhaps angled burying, parquet style, is the answer.

I want a traditional burial, for religious reasons.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_Thy Kingdom Come_, I bet some can't wait.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd prefer they chop up my body into six separate pieces and have each piece sent to a different continent.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ideally, I'd pick the "Deep Impact" sort of death that doesn't leave a body to be dealt with. I'll set the scene for those unfamiliar with this film: basically it's an apocalyptic scenario in which an asteroid hits the earth in one of its oceans, for which event I would ideally be conveniently placed on the beach nearest said ocean, such that I might get one hell of a spectacular view before the water bears down upon me, disintegrating my body and therefore leaving nothing to bury.

And I don't mind if it happens in December 2012; as long as I get the view and it's quick and painless (as it would be), I really don't mind. That would be awe-inspiring.

EDIT: [sigh] If I'm _forced_ to pick a conventional, boring, under-the-top, pedestrian way for my body I wished not to exist anymore to be buried, I would probably donate whatever the people who want my organs want, then cremate the rest. I don't know yet. I'm not yet 20.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Cremation and then a green burial. Scatter those ashes, though I've yet to decide where.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Referring to what Aramis was saying about being left to drift on a boat, our former Prime Minister Gough Whitlam once apparently said he'd like his body to be taken out to sea from Sydney Harbour, the shore lined with people carrying torches, the music of Wagner blaring in the background. Obviously he was joking, I don't see that happening. Too kind of wierd. Mr. Whitlam is now about 95 & in a nursing home. Both he & his wife Margaret are big Wagner fans...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thank you for another poll. I was always frightened of cremation, especially after Mr. Wint and Mr. Kidd tried to surprise Bond, James Bond, with. But t'day, I voted for, since I'm a big fan of recycling a.s.a.p.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually ended up voting for traditional burial. The regular old way for me please.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Cremation and then a green burial. Scatter those ashes, though I've yet to decide where.


The hungry mushroom was developed because cremation is apparently rather worse for the atmosphere than we intuitively imagine...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Eaten by mushrooms is an interesting alternative. You're body would be the food of another creature which would continue to live and expend your energy potential, and you will continue to exist in the circle of life, albeit without consciousness.  However, not much difference between mushrooms and bacteria/worms and all that.

Traditional is still my pick.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going to go with traditional. I mean _real_ traditional - none of this 'only going on for the past 1000 years' crap. I want to be eaten by a natural predator.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Eaten by mushrooms is an interesting alternative. You're body would be the food of another creature which would continue to live and expend your energy potential, and you will continue to exist in the circle of life, albeit without consciousness.  However, not much difference between mushrooms and bacteria/worms and all that.


This started a mental rendition of On Ilkley Moor Baht 'At.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Referring to what Aramis was saying about being left to drift on a boat, our former Prime Minister Gough Whitlam once apparently said he'd like his body to be taken out to sea from Sydney Harbour, the shore lined with people carrying torches, the music of Wagner blaring in the background. Obviously he was joking, I don't see that happening. Too kind of wierd. Mr. Whitlam is now about 95 & in a nursing home. Both he & his wife Margaret are big Wagner fans...


I hope Madame Whitlam has no hankering to go leaping into a giant bonfire while riding a large horse when it's time for her to go.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread over a plate of vegetable sushi like sesame seeds. Then, I want the sushi to be eaten by a well-built and handsome Japanese man in his early twenties. THAT'S how I want to go.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Cremation and scattering my ashes into the infinite space.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

That's pretty close to the way I feel. If I had my way, I'd opt for cremation, and then having the ashes scattered in the Gulf Stream. Still, I wouldn't be surprised to discover that some environmental yo-yo would call that some sort of dumping violation, so that's probably not going to happen.

Still, cremation lessens the burden for the survivors-- and that's the uppermost concern, I think.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I would like to be buried alive! Under a mountain of fine French chocolate, of course my plan would be to eat my way out. 

I don't really care as I will be dead and hopefully used for spare parts in order to give someone else a better life. 

If I must play along though and I could have "my dream" funeral then perhaps the mourners would be treated to my favourite musical pices by only the best musicians. I would be burried under a sea if white flowers and perfume wearing a new outfit especially designed for the occasion. 

Sounds like I rather fun day out to me perhaps I can have it early before I die?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

You have forgotten an important option...To be burried alive!

Catalepsy or stuff...Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Martin...sometimes afraid of that!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually , I'd prefer to live forever !










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

For my burial, which will be the titled "the great burial diminucus X"
These items will be required:

Elephant
An extremely large frying pan
String Quartet
Box of crayons
2 Pounds of skittles
glass coffin
Balloon

first, we must all travel to mount everest, and climb to the summit, carrying my body inside a glass coffin. The frying pan will be assembled up there, my body will be put onto the frying pan with coffin, and the skittles will be dumped inside. Then the frying pan will be heated up and will cook my body for precisely 29 minutes and 33 seconds. After which the elephant will crush the box of crayons so they stick to his feet, and will proceed to pounding and crushing whats left in the frying pan into a nice flat pancake. It is during this time the quartet will play somber music. The elephant will stop when the music ends. After a large balloon will pick up the frying pan and its contents, and float into space. The mourners and everyone who came to the funeral must be present at the summit of everest. They will wait until the balloon has reached space, and have a moment of silence to remember me. After which a missile will fire from the ground and destroy the balloon and the frying pan, forever spreading my skittle cooked body all over the cosmos. Then fireworks will be displayed at mount everest and all will celebrate my resurrection.

This is serious business.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> For my burial, which will be the titled "the great burial diminucus X"
> These items will be required:
> 
> Elephant
> ...


Aramis? Is that you?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> first, we must all travel to mount everest, and climb to the summit, carrying my body inside a glass coffin. The frying pan will be assembled up there, my body will be put onto the frying pan with coffin, and the skittles will be dumped inside. Then the frying pan will be heated up and will cook my body for precisely 29 minutes and 33 seconds. After which the elephant will crush the box of crayons so they stick to his feet, and will proceed to pounding and crushing whats left in the frying pan into a nice flat pancake. It is during this time the quartet will play somber music. The elephant will stop when the music ends. After a large balloon will pick up the frying pan and its contents, and float into space. The mourners and everyone who came to the funeral must be present at the summit of everest. They will wait until the balloon has reached space, and have a moment of silence to remember me. After which a missile will fire from the ground and destroy the balloon and the frying pan, forever spreading my skittle cooked body all over the cosmos. Then fireworks will be displayed at mount everest and all will celebrate my resurrection.


Didn't Scriabin plan something like this?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

s
KLAVIERSPIELER! OBSERVE... MY NEW TRICK... MY OPPONENT REACHES FOR HIS SWORD, WHEN I... HAHA!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the first one............


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

mummified... because there is no telling when i am gonna be resurrected... again... so i might as well enjoy it while i wait...  i mean i had to do so a few times in Mesopatamia. back in the day. :3


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Before I joined TC, I would have picked "Cremated." Given what TC members have taught me, however, I'm thinking it might be a better idea to keep my body intact. I'll go with Mummified. Perhaps I can be made into an auto-icon ala Jeremy Bentham and I can vote "present but not voting" in TC polls.


----------

